# Would you buy replica Titanium TT RS wheels in a 19x9 ET52 fitment?



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Audi does not offer a Titanium wheel option without buying the Titanium package. In other countries, you can buy any package you wish and also buy the Titanium wheels for just a few hundred bucks. In America, you have to special order them for ~$2,500+. 

I see a business opportunity here for a company like Hartmann to seize. They already offer TT RS replica wheels in both Silver and Titanium finishes, but they only offer an 8.5" width and smaller offsets. I think they should offer the stock TT RS dimensions (or wider!) for the folks that were not able to buy the Titanium package. Not only that, the TT RS wheels have a great stance that I think other TT(S) owners would also appreciate. 

So, would you be interested in buying a set? Maybe we can get a company to take note and fill the void in the market. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Can't you just buy the TT-RS style wheels from Audi separately at any dealership (regardless of what car you have)? 

I've seen two different Audi A4's on the road around here with the TT-RS Titanium Package wheels. I'm sure they're not cheap, but you could sell the stock wheels to recoup some of the cost.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Marty said:


> Can't you just buy the TT-RS style wheels from Audi separately at any dealership (regardless of what car you have)?
> 
> I've seen two different Audi A4's on the road around here with the TT-RS Titanium Package wheels. I'm sure they're not cheap, but you could sell the stock wheels to recoup some of the cost.


 buying wheels directly from the dealer? really? youre going to spend as much as buying a set of BBS/OZ wheels which look tons better, lighter and probably stronger


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Marty said:


> Can't you just buy the TT-RS style wheels from Audi separately at any dealership (regardless of what car you have)?
> 
> I've seen two different Audi A4's on the road around here with the TT-RS Titanium Package wheels. I'm sure they're not cheap, but you could sell the stock wheels to recoup some of the cost.


 #1: They have an astronomical price. 
#2: No one is going to buy my ugly silver stockers. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

I agree with Sandman - not worth spending $$'s on a wheel that weighs as much as the stockers. I love the look of the TTRS Ti wheels BUT they're too heavy for me. For what its worth, I sold my heavy ass 19 x 9 stock wheels/ tires for $1,500. after driving on them for a season. Although there aren't a ton of proper sized wheels available for the TT, there are a few that are both lighter and reasonably priced.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> my ugly silver stockers.


 Sorry, I can't agree with you there. I like the titanium look on some cars and in some combos (and do believe it should be a stand-alone option here) but I really, really like the silver look on my blue car, especially in combination with the aluminum pack. I haven't had one person who's seen the car lambast the "ugly" wheels. (Althought I did have a guy over at my MINI forum say I should consider "updating" the wheels:screwy


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

I don't like buying a 'replica' of anything. Sorry.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> Audi does not offer a Titanium wheel option without buying the Titanium package. In other countries, you can buy any package you wish and also buy the Titanium wheels for just a few hundred bucks. In America, you have to special order them for ~$2,500+.
> 
> I see a business opportunity here for a company like Hartmann to seize. They already offer TT RS replica wheels in both Silver and Titanium finishes, but they only offer an 8.5" width and smaller offsets. I think they should offer the stock TT RS dimensions (or wider!) for the folks that were not able to buy the Titanium package. Not only that, the TT RS wheels have a great stance that I think other TT(S) owners would also appreciate.
> 
> ...


 
I already asked Hartmann about supplying 19x9 replicas and they said the market was too small and that 8.5" was sufficient for the TT anyway.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

- Jeremy - said:


> #1: They have an astronomical price.
> #2: No one is going to buy my ugly silver stockers.
> 
> - Jeremy -


 What's the price exactly? 

You could also consider powder coating the silver rims to a titanium color for just a few hundred bucks (I paid $250 to get four powder coated black 2 years ago).


----------



## Higher750 (Nov 11, 2004)

*Replica wheels*

I wouldn't worry about the quality of the Hartmann wheels. I've had a set of Hartmann B5 RS4 replicas on my TT for almost 7 years and they've taken a ton of abuse on crappy city streets and held up well. 

it is a shame that the market isn't big enough for wheel sizes that are the same as TTRS stock


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> Sorry, I can't agree with you there. I like the titanium look on some cars and in some combos (and do believe it should be a stand-alone option here) but I really, really like the silver look on my blue car, especially in combination with the aluminum pack. I haven't had one person who's seen the car lambast the "ugly" wheels. (Althought I did have a guy over at my MINI forum say I should consider "updating" the wheels:screwy


 I love the titanium look wheels, but you are correct. With the aluminum pack, the silver wheels look nice, especially on blue.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Higher750 said:


> I wouldn't worry about the quality of the Hartmann wheels. I've had a set of Hartmann B5 RS4 replicas on my TT for almost 7 years and they've taken a ton of abuse on crappy city streets and held up well.
> 
> it is a shame that the market isn't big enough for wheel sizes that are the same as TTRS stock


 I'm going to second this and also recommend VMR wheels aswell. But I'll admit both Hartmann and VMR are very heavy wheels - I guess that's what makes them stronger ...


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Marty said:


> What's the price exactly?
> 
> You could also consider powder coating the silver rims to a titanium color for just a few hundred bucks (I paid $250 to get four powder coated black 2 years ago).


 Powder coating could be a good option, here in the NYC tri state I know a place that does 70 a wheel.

But believe it or not they run about 300-550 a wheel, I know this bc I had a wheel that needed to be replaced when it was damaged in a accident


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

TheSandeman said:


> But believe it or not they run about 300-550 a wheel, I know this bc I had a wheel that needed to be replaced when it was damaged in a accident
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone4.


 I can't imagine nice aftermarket wheels are much cheaper than that... maybe you're saving yourself $100-$150 a wheel, tops. 

Let's say the real TT-RS titanium-look wheels are $500 each. You buy four for $2000. Then you turn around and sell your stock aluminum-look wheels for $1000 total (and that's on the low side, IMO). Now you have your titanium-look wheels for only $1000! 

Seems like a much better option than some aftermarket replica stuff...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I already asked Hartmann about supplying 19x9 replicas and they said the market was too small and that 8.5" was sufficient for the TT anyway.


 Ack, I wouldn't drop from a 9" to an 8.5" wide wheel on a TT-RS... looks like the VMR wheels just aren't the right size. The 9.5" +33 wheel will stick an inch further out per side than stock!


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Marty said:


> I can't imagine nice aftermarket wheels are much cheaper than that... maybe you're saving yourself $100-$150 a wheel, tops.
> 
> Let's say the real TT-RS titanium-look wheels are $500 each. You buy four for $2000. Then you turn around and sell your stock aluminum-look wheels for $1000 total (and that's on the low side, IMO). Now you have your titanium-look wheels for only $1000!
> 
> Seems like a much better option than some aftermarket replica stuff...


 i dont know what point youre trying to make, but ill reiterate what i said before, i rather buy a nice set of lightweight aftermarket BBS, OZ, SSR, etc than cough up the same amount of coin (give or take 100-200 bucks) for OEM wheels. thats just me


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Marty said:


> Ack, I wouldn't drop from a 9" to an 8.5" wide wheel on a TT-RS... looks like the VMR wheels just aren't the right size. The 9.5" +33 wheel will stick an inch further out per side than stock!


 there isnt much difference as it seems when i came to handling and performance when i dropped down to 1/2" less. i cant say i track my car (yet) but spirited driving around the Bear Mountain here in NY i didnt feel any difference to be completely honest. Domm and Eweu have you guys felt or think there might be a difference in handling around a track?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

TheSandeman said:


> i dont know what point youre trying to make, but ill reiterate what i said before, i rather buy a nice set of lightweight aftermarket BBS, OZ, SSR, etc than cough up the same amount of coin (give or take 100-200 bucks) for OEM wheels. thats just me


 My point to the original poster was that if someone wants the OEM titanium-look wheels, buying them directly from Audi in the end and selling their stock wheels isn't as expensive of an option as it may seem. 




TheSandeman said:


> there isnt much difference as it seems when i came to handling and performance when i dropped down to 1/2" less. i cant say i track my car (yet) but spirited driving around the Bear Mountain here in NY i didnt feel any difference to be completely honest. Domm and Eweu have you guys felt or think there might be a difference in handling around a track?


 Are you running the same width and profile tire on the 8.5" rim as you did on the 9"? With the VMR wheels, it looks like you can order it in a +42 profile, which puts the outer edge of the 8.5" rim at the same spot as a 9" +52 wheel (though you've pushed the wheel centerlines out, and the tire sidewall profile may look a bit different fit on an 8.5" rather than 9" rim).


----------

